# Photoshoot for Goat Soap Label



## Rebbetzin (Aug 13, 2010)

This morning my friend Robin took some photos of me with the goats for my new goat soap label I am working on... here are a couple funny ones. Next week I will have to to put up some of the other photos she got. 

Sir Lancelot trying to taste my hat.







OH NO!He got my hat!  Good thing I wore an old one!!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 13, 2010)

Great photos!  What a joker!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 13, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Great photos!  What a joker!


Who? Me or the goat?

It was great fun!! I think the goats enjoyed it too.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 13, 2010)

Too bad he wasn't looking at the camera for the 2nd picture - that'd be a perfect pic for your label!


----------

